
The original proposal for Type Classes - angadgill92
http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/wadler/papers/class-letter/class-letter.txt
======
angadgill92
Just read the CMU interview of Simon Peyton Jones posted on HN and found the
link to this inside. Could really help other beginners like me understand type
classes better.

